
New Features in Xcode 4.3 - alwillis
https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/DeveloperTools/Conceptual/WhatsNewXcode/Articles/xcode_4_3.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/1006-SW1
======
ConstantineXVI
Be aware that XCode doesn't install any CLI tools by default now; you'll have
to install them manually (so moving to 4.3 will likely break Homebrew et.
al.).

On the other hand; seems that the tools are now available as a standalone
.dmg[1] (requires apple-ID login), so you can (finally!) install them without
needing Xcode first if you'd rather not install it.

[1] <https://developer.apple.com/downloads/index.action#>

(EDIT: yep, they install sans Xcode)

~~~
apike
Don't be surprised if they start moving GPLed packages like bash, ruby, and
emacs into this free CLI tools download, making OS X "GPL clean".

~~~
sipefree
You're kidding, right? It sounds like you don't know how the GPL applies to
them or you think Apple is really dumb.

There is absolutely no reason to move those apps. They're binaries. The GPL
only threatens them if the use free code in a nonfree program and don't
distribute the source.

The only other option is Apple doing it out of spite, which would be stupid on
all accounts.

~~~
apike
At the very least Apple Legal is not comfortable shipping GPLv3 packages in OS
X, even as binaries. This might be stupid - IANAL.

The GPL isn't the only other reason they might move more command-line
functionality into a separate download - OS installation and download size is
another.

------
augustl
This means that we can safely install /usr/bin/gcc without affecting Xcode's
bundled gcc, and vice versa updating Xcode is guaranteed to not affect our
custom /usr/bin/gcc. Sounds like a big improvement to me!

------
redbeard0x0a
It looks like Apple pulled all the compilers and supporting apps into the app
bundle itself, it no longer needs a /Developer folder on your machine. I
believe this will make things a lot easier for those of us who develop web
applications with things like ruby, python or help with compiling/installing
open source apps using tools like homebrew. We should now be able to install
our own GCC and Xcode on the same machine without having to deal with
conflicting environments and defaults.

The initial trouble is going to be installing a normal gcc on your machine, a
normal user can't compile a compiler without a compiler. I expect a nice
installable binary package that is intended to be used with rvm, ruby and
homebrew before too long...

~~~
calloc
Or you can have the user download the command line tools seperately and
install those without first downloading Xcode. A 160MB download instead of a
1.72GB download.

~~~
redbeard0x0a
Yes, I'm actually checking to see if it contains a plain gcc compiler (like
Xcode 4.1 did), currently the llvm-gcc that is symlinked with /usr/bin/gcc
with Xcode 4.2 doesn't work too well with software from rvm and homebrew.

edit: I just pulled down the Unix developer tools, it comes with llvm-gcc and
clang. /usr/bin/gcc is symlinked with llvm-gcc. Any packages that need plain
gcc will not work with the "command-line-tools-for-xcode.dmg" install. We'll
have to keep using something like OSX-GCC-Installer
(<https://github.com/kennethreitz/osx-gcc-installer>) for now.

Anyway, this is a positive move for those of us who want to be able to use
Xcode and also need/want a normal gcc installation on the same machine.

~~~
calloc
I've had a LOT of good experience using clang instead of GCC for compiling a
lot of different packages that say they require GCC. Honestly it is no
surprise that Apple has stopped shipping an extremely outdated GCC and that
they are not including a newer version of GCC due to the GPL v3.

------
alexbell
Auto matching brackets in gdb!!!! Fucking finally! I nearly fell out of chair
as shear joy overcame me.

------
nlo
I found xcodebuild broken after installing Xcode 4.3 and the CLT. If you find
yourself in a similar situation, run `sudo xcode-select -switch
/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer` to fix the newfound lack of a
/Developer directory.

------
antirez
You can now have just the CLT tools with a small download... Cool. But what is
the reason the huge Xcode download does not come with CLI tools?

~~~
natesm
Probably to make Xcode as MAS-compliant as possible? Dogfood and all.

------
jonhendry
One interesting thing in Mountain Lion: garbage collection is deprecated in
favor of ARC.

------
Someone
A feature missing from this description:

\- launch Xcode

\- close all windows

\- make an other application active

Effect: Xcode quits (Activity Monitor does not show it)

A bug or a feature that we will see this system-wide?

~~~
DrJokepu
This is called Automatic Termination and it's standard behaviour on Lion.
Beginning OS X 10.7, the OS automatically suspends processes that are "safe to
close" and opt in to Automatic Termination when certain conditions are met. It
could happen even to TextEdit or any other app, not just Xcode.

------
dchest
Codename: "Matryoshka".

------
leif
Does anyone know where distcc+bonjour support went? This existed in 4.2.

------
hackermom
So now I need to fire all of Xcode up just to do some icon editing or
profiling some OpenGL code? :/ I hope these are at least still in the form of
normal apps located within the Xcode bundle.

~~~
mille562
I'm guessing you won't need to start xcode. The apps can be kept in the dock
for direct access.

------
smackfu
Interesting that it has hooks for all the other development tools... as long
as they are made by Apple.

------
feralchimp
No CLT installed by default? That's just... _weird_.

No more /Developer folder or uninstall-devtools script? I sure hope that means
it won't periodically decide to fuck itself like every previous version of
Xcode, prompting one or more full-reinstall attempts.

I wish I were kidding. This is like taking the ejection seat boosters out of
the fighter jet to save weight.

~~~
calloc
Everything is now contained within the .app, so a re-install is rm -rf
/Applications/Xcode.app and then re-install.

The command line tools are easily installed from within Xcode -> Preferences
-> Downloads or by downloading the .dmg from Apple's developer website and
installing it by hand. Neither are the end of the world.

~~~
feralchimp
Can you explain plausible reasoning for not installing CLT by default? I'm
willing to listen, I just don't get it.

~~~
msbarnett
Smaller download for people who don't need them?

Rather than distributing two copies of the tools (one with Xcode, and the
(awesome) new CLI only tool distribution), they DRY it up and have one
canonical package for everyone, reducing testing, packaging overhead,
possibility for divergence between the two packages, etc, etc?

~~~
feralchimp
Good answer. I was lazy and didn't notice the CLI-only distro. Thanks-

